# Accurate Miniature's P-40Q



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I was cruising Accurate Miniature's site and I didn't see anything about the P-40Q kit that they were working on...unless I missed something. Has it been cancelled? 

There is a resin kit out from the Czech Republic...


----------

